

Ask HN: Please help me find that documentation website with good usability - sharmi

Hi,
   Sometime back I came across a post on HN about a clean online documentation for a library or api.  The page was divided into two columns, the left had the documentation of the api and the right had example usage.  I am unable to locate it again.  If someone remembers, can you please post the link or atleast the library name?<p>Thank you very much.
======
jennings223
Is this the post you are looking for?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7838772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7838772)

Or are you looking for the Strip api doc?

[https://stripe.com/docs/api](https://stripe.com/docs/api)

Or just some goodlooking docs?

[https://github.com/PharkMillups/beautiful-
docs](https://github.com/PharkMillups/beautiful-docs)

~~~
sharmi
Stripe api doc is what I was looking for. beautiful-docs is the cherry on top.
Thank you very much.

~~~
johns
Look for slate from tripit as well

